# Looking for original Psyclone Hadaly



## JustRyan (16/2/21)

Hi everyone, I am looking for an original Psyclone Hadaly RDA, I know I can import one but the cost would be a bit crazy. Thank you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/2/21)

Psyclone has relaunched in case you're looking for a new one. 
Chat to Throatpunch as well-he used to bring in Psyclone goodies.


----------



## JustRyan (16/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Psyclone has relaunched in case you're looking for a new one.
> Chat to Throatpunch as well-he used to bring in Psyclone goodies.
> 
> View attachment 222704


Thank you, I see they have them but are out of stock currently. I will definitely try their new Entheon tho


----------



## Mzr (16/2/21)

JustRyan said:


> Thank you, I see they have them but are out of stock currently. I will definitely try their new Entheon tho


Which new entheon I only see the old with the hadeon cap which is also a winner if you are referring to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (16/2/21)

get the Citadel one time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troy Campbell (13/12/22)

Got one for you if you still looking


----------

